# Small Scale Cargo Aircraft



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello military modelers, I'm in need of some help. 

I work logistics so have developed an appreciation for military lifters be it fixed wing or rotary. My preference when it comes to models is the smaller, the better. Is there a scale that I can find models of the C-5, C-17, and C-130 in that is on the smaller side? Like 1/144th or preferably even smaller? Other military cargo haulers in the scale would be an added bonus. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They don't currently make all of those planes in any one scale but 1/144 is your best bet

Minicraft has a mediocre C130 in that scale, and Revell do a nice C17. The tricky one will be the C5 Galaxy. There was a very old kit, done by Otaki, and also sold under the Entex name in the mid 1970s. After that, Revell and Testors sold it in the 80s. Supposedly the mold was lost or damaged, as it has not been issued since then and it brings considerable money today. That was the only "large" C5 kit ever issued as a regular plastic kit.

If you need a C121 that was done in a fairly nice sized model by Aurora in the 70s and in 1/200 by Dragon.

You might find some 1/200 die cast, pre finished models of the C5, C17 and C130.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Harristotle,

If you have no fear of resin, you could check Anigrand website. They have a large selection of 1\144 planes. I bought 2 planes from them and the resin's surface is very clean.

Gaétan


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Gents, thank you for your help! The resin doesn't scare me, it's the cost. I think 1/144 is far too big for what I'm looking for after looking at the Anigrand models. 

I've been checking out 1/350th and there is a C-130 as well as a number of different helo's. 

It amazes me that the big 3 lifters aren't all available in the same micro type scale unbuilt.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

How large (or small) do you need ? 1/350 is tiny. A fighter jet is about 1.75" long in that scale. 

For the most part, transport planes suffer from a lack of interest. They are few and far between in any scale. Outside of the C130 and C47, which are kitted in every possible size, the others are harder to find in a constant scale. Because of the size of some transports, they tend to fall into "airliner" scales like 1/200, 1/144, 1/100 verus "military" scales like 1/32 or 1/72.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I know of a lot of "used to be"s - Hasegawa used to make 1/200 C-130s.
One of the ship-model makers used to have a series of 1/700 aircraft, and I remember having a C-5 and a C-141. There are plenty of 1/350 carrier aircraft, but of course none of them are cargo planes.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think it was Pit Road/Skywave that did the 1/700 stuff. Dragon did a 1/200 C121. You find some odd kits if you hunt. I found a small Japanese kit of the C124 at one time. I think it was made by Sanwa and had about a 8-9 inch wing span.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pit Road & Skywave! That's right.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks like they still make 1/700 bombers, at least, but no cargo planes.
http://www.hlj.com/product/PITS-03/Nav


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oh and Minicraft has a tiny C5 in ever popular fit the box scale. Its the same kit sold by Entex too. I think its also an old Otaki offering. No idea what the scale is, but the fuselage is about 6 inches long.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you all again! I think I'm going to focus on 1/350 and 1/700. I want the super small sizes for a couple reasons. First I tend to have a bit of an obsession with building as much detail as I can into smaller scales. The second thing I like is that I can have a more inclusive collection or intensive project (diorama) and not have to sacrifice tons of space.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I had a kick a long time ago to build an airplane museum diorama in 1/700. I think I had most of Skywave's little models at one point. Like most of my Big Ideas, I barely got started before I gave up. :lol:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> I had a kick a long time ago to build an airplane museum diorama in 1/700. I think I had most of Skywave's little models at one point. Like most of my Big Ideas, I barely got started before I gave up. :lol:


A friend of mine tried to make a 1/72 model of one of the USAF Museum hangers...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That sounds... big.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It was... he got like 3 planes finished and gave up


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

But it's a great idea!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Very cool idea! With the real tiny scale I've got a few displays and dioramas planned...


----------

